# Accélérer la souris ?



## Fogi (7 Août 2000)

Il existe un shareware créé en.. 1989!!! nommé Mouse 2 qui permet de doubler la vitesse de déplacement du curseur, je l'avais utilisé sur mon G3 avec OS 8.6. 
Avec du bol il fonctionne en  l'USB, a voir.
V.1.4 - 1989 - 5 $ - Ryoji Watanabe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2000)

Je cherche un moyen d'accélérer ma souris (Apple USB) pour qu'elle soit encore plus rapide que la vitesse maximale réglée dans le tdb Souris de MacOS. Utilitaire, Resedit?

merci


----------

